# OMG My sons kindle



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

is not turning on 
he was watching something on netflix....put the show on pause...he went to get the kindle and he said it was off...so i am assuming its the battery but now i plug it in and its still not turning on.....
any suggestions?


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

whewwwwwwwwww, i contacted amazon/kindle, i had to do a hard reset, its working now...
thanks anyway!!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Glad you got it working, pixiemom!

Betsy


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Glad you got it working, pixiemom!
> 
> Betsy


   thank you!!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 5, 2012)

When my Fire isn't working properly I run it under hot water because heat allows electrons to flow easier.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

foreverjuly said:


> When my Fire isn't working properly I run it under hot water because heat allows electrons to flow easier.


ForeverJuly  don't scare the newbies here. Pixiemom hasn't been around enough to get your humor.


----------



## pixeemom (Dec 30, 2011)

BTackitt said:


> ForeverJuly  don't scare the newbies here. Pixiemom hasn't been around enough to get your humor.


 its all good, i can pick "them" out,


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

foreverjuly said:


> When my Fire isn't working properly I run it under hot water because heat allows electrons to flow easier.


I tried this, and now my Kindle Fire won't work at all, i turn it on, and all that happens is sparks fly out, Please help !!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

scott99 said:


> I tried this, and now my Kindle Fire won't work at all, i turn it on, and all that happens is sparks fly out, Please help !!


 

This one's all yours, Jason (foreverjuly).



Betsy


----------



## scott99 (Dec 30, 2011)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> This one's all yours, Jason (foreverjuly).
> 
> 
> 
> Betsy


I was just playin Betsy


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

foreverjuly said:


> When my Fire isn't working properly I run it under hot water because heat allows electrons to flow easier.


How many new Kindles have you bought so far?


----------

